# I have a fish see...



## insomniac (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay so I have your basic, pet store, feeder fish, 10 cents a piece you know, he's quite small and I've had him for a good, and yes this is true, five years. His name is Gimps. He was part of a bundle I bought with 4 other fish. 

I separated him and the smallest one about six months ago, from a ten gallon to a five gallon. Big mistake, the smallest one decided about two months ago that the tank wasn't big enough for the two of them, and of course began cannibilizing on Gimps. I only just realized the extent of it the other day and put the smaller fish back in the 10 gallon tank with the other three. 

Gimps seems a lot happier, now, but his front fins are very small, just nubs now, and his top fin is almost gone. He swims just fine really, zooming around the tank, even without his fins. But I'm concerned that they'll never grow back.

Is there something I can do that will help him? Or is he doomed to his nubs?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Sep 10, 2009)

you can treat the tank water with melafix or something of that nature. go to your local mom n pop fish store (no chain pet stores as they never know wtf they're talking about in there) and ask them what they reccommend you do.... put some aquarium salts in there, thats really good for healing wounds and destressing fish... not too much, about a teaspoon or so... probably less if hes in the 5 gallon tank... i think (not sure so dont quote me) the fins should grow back... but it really depends on the severity of his wounds.


----------



## insomniac (Jan 31, 2009)

They're pretty bad, and thanks, there's a nice little pet store down the street from me.

He's a pretty strong swimmer and like I said I'm sure he'll be fine, but it'd be nice to see him recover.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

i think there are even goldfish forums.....


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

Definitely try the Melafix! My goldfish had fin rot and one of his fins and his tail were only nubs, but the Melafix actually helped them grow back. He's a little runt, but he has full-grown fins now.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Sep 10, 2009)

melafix certainly is wonderful stuff isnt it? fixes about any fish ailment lol.


----------



## insomniac (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm afraid there's something wrong with him. He suddenly went from moving about to sitting on the bottom of the tank. It's normal for him, even before, when he's sleeping to sleep around the bottom.

But he's literally on the bottom on the tank now.



EDIT: Now he seems totally fine. Oh man. He scared me there for a second.

I'm going to get some melafix tomorrow. I don't have time today, I have to go to work. Crazy fish.


----------



## aquaseafoam (Aug 3, 2009)

I think the biggest problem is that you have a 5 year old goldfish in a 5 gallon tank. He should be much too big by now to fit in there, but he isn't because his growth has already been stunted from living in a 10 gallon with 3 other fish. 

It is generally recommended to provide 1 goldfish at least 20 gallons, and each additional goldfish after that needs 10 gallons if housing them in the same tank. So, ideally 4 goldfish would be in a 50/55 gallon tank.

Because his growth has been stunted, his body size is small but his internal organs continue to grow and become malformed. Combine that with the large amount of waste that goldfish produce and it's just another thing stacked against him. 5 years may seem like a long time, but not when you know that goldfish can live over 30 years. 

What kind of filtration do you have? How often do you perform water changes and how much water do you change?

I am not trying to be critical here, just to point out some of the problems I see. I made my fair share of mistakes when I started keeping fish too.

I would definitely invest in a larger tank as soon as possible, for the sake of the fish 

I'm also a member of a wonderful fish forum, please feel free to do some reading there too. http://www.badmanstropicalfish.com/forum/index.php


----------



## insomniac (Jan 31, 2009)

This is a good point actually and I understand what you're trying to say.

The thing is I just have no room for a larger tank at this moment, and no money to invest in one. I change the water at least every month, about 50% and it's just a basic filtration system you can buy at any walmart.

I have been keeping fish ever since I was little, always in a 10-15 gallon tank with at least four fish. This is the first one I've ever kept in a small tank, and I can see why it's a bad idea.

I change the filter on the tank every time I clean it. I clean the sides and the plastic plants every two weeks though.


----------



## aquaseafoam (Aug 3, 2009)

With a tank that small, and a bioload so large you should aim for 50% a week.
Also, do not throw away your filter cartridges. They harbor all the good bacteria that break down the ammonia and nitrates produced by the fish--poop. Instead, rinse them off with the old tank water you are removing (dechlorinated, since tap water would also kill the bacteria). The companies that manufacture the filters just recommend replacing them regularly so that you have to BUY more! ha. In reality you can use them until they fall apart. When it does fall apart place some of the old material on the new cartridge to seed it with bacteria.

Ideally of course they would be in a bigger tank, whether yours or a friends. However, they are already stunted and it is unlikely to reverse the damage now. If a new home in a larger tank where you know they would be well cared for presents itself, I would take it.
Just keep that in mind when you get your next fish. There are plenty of fish suited to 10 gallon tanks, it just happens that goldfish are not one of them. It's like keeping a ferret in a hamster cage.
Good luck!


----------



## insomniac (Jan 31, 2009)

When you put it that way, wow.

Thanks for all your help, really.

I'll try and see what I can do, maybe I know someone with a large tank. I'll have to find out.

Thanks again.


----------

